

Has The Innovation Cup Run Dry? - gkuan
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2013/9/167150-has-the-innovation-cup-run-dry/fulltext

======
RachelF
Maybe not run dry, but there is much rent seeking by the patent trolls. This
slows down innovation.

~~~
norswap
Much less than talented people working on irrelevant "problems". But if it's
where the money is, I don't blame them; I'd probably do the same. In the end,
being happy should be more important than the advancement of science - and if
money can buy some of your happiness, then go for it.

------
serverascode
If I could only work 3 days a week...I don't know where we got Saturday and
Sunday from, should look it up, but thank goodness for those at least.

